
YouTube Obeys Fake Takedown Request From 15 Year Old - sharpshoot
http://mashable.com/2007/04/14/youtube-takedown/
======
danw
The problem is the take down request system is flawed. Theres no easy way of
verifying if the takedown is coming from the copyright owner and if you do
delay acting on the notice and request the sender prove that they own the
material then you become liable for the infringement. [IANAL of course]

------
timg
This story can still be outdone though:

How long until someone writes a virus that mass sends takedowns?

